# Hi everyone, i need some advice.



## wannab12 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Let me start at the beginning: i am 42 have a child who was born 2002. got pregnant with no problems and the pregnancy was wonderful!

Feb 2005 miscarried at 8 weeks  Dec 2005 miscarried at 9weeks  Feb 2007 miscarried at 7 weeks.

Both me and my partner had some bood test after third miscarriage. Basically told it was just bad luck!

Have been trying since last mc and nothing happening; doctor prescribed clomid but it hasn't worked. 

Have an appointment this month at the North Middlesex hospital gynaecology- reproductive medicine for a consultation.

Can anyone advise? I have not had an ultrasound since my last mc, no one has looked at the tubes,sperm count never been done,after the heartbreak of the mcs we tried to put it all at the back of our minds, but now i feel time is running out and i would like some answers. 

Wannab12


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello and wish you luck for your appointment. 

I don't really know what to advise. I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriages but i daresay they will just put it down to age as they always seem to do. The fact that you have conceived doesn't indicate any problems with blocked tubes or your partner's sperm count. 

I imgaine it comes down to egg quality. Hope all goes well. There are plenty of women of your (and my) age that do conceive.


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

I'm sorry that you have suffered 3 m/cs. I suffered a missed miscarriage on christmas eve and never realised before just how traumatic they are, and how heartbroken I felt, still do.
I'm sure the fact that you got pregnant before means that all your tubes etc are open and you CAN get pregnant again but I understand your frustration that it's taking so long. I feel the same and we are desperately ttc again. It makes me feel worse when everyone tells me that m/c "make you more fertile".
I would suggest that you ask for an internal pelvic scan at the hospital, it might be that they will perform this routinely for you anyway, and you might have to pay for it, but at least you can decide what to do from there.  

Recording your temperature using a BBT thermometer may be a useful option. I've been doing this for 2 months now and just realised that I ovulate around day 10 (not day 14, which the fertility experts told me).  However,  I haven't ovulated this month, don't know why, but I'm not giving up. I wish I had known to do this years ago, I could have saved so much time.  
Best of luck, let me know how it all goes.

Matti x


----------

